# Short-wave radios



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

So, excuse my ignorance, but what is so special about a short wave radio? What exactly does it do that is different than a regular radio? Electronics and such really isn't a subject I am too familiar with. Are standard radios long-wave?


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

Shortwave radio allows you to listen to stations worldwide, unlike AM/FM which are local. 

We have several. A couple I use daily, and a couple safely packed away for future use if needed. In this day and age I wouldn't be without one.

Here are a couple of links for further info....

SWLing.com - a world of shortwave radio reviews, news, articles, how-to guides and innovations

NASB FAQ's


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

radio broadcast FM uses 88 to 108 mhz this is short range about a 100 mile range this is obviously very dependent on line of sight and antenna 

US radio broadcast AM uses 100khz to 1.4mhz this often makes it a few hundred miles to even several hundred with the proper conditions 

actually the main types of broadcast transmission are AM amplitude modulation , FM frequency modulation and SSB single side band this is AM but without a carrier so that only the data is passes the carrier is recreated by the receiver 
any of these types of transmission can be done at any frequency however some work better at certain frequencies.

the big difference is that frequency used for Sort wave radio there are actually 3 bands short, medium and long covering a huge range of frequencies and are an AM type transmission that depending on atmospheric conditions travel more than half way around the world at times using a ground and Ionospheric bounce 

Ideally you want a radio that can receive SSB singe side band as it allows greater distance , and the ability to listen to both upper and lower side bands increasing the number of available stations 

you can also listen to much of the Amateur or HAM radio bands and what they are saying with a shortwave radio that can do SSB


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The idea being that when the fecal matter is disturbed by the fan, that short wave radio transmission' s by Ham operators will be able to let 'you' know what is going on around the country / world.

And of course you are far far more likely to get the truth of a situation from the Ham's then from the gubermint controlled media tv.......


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I saw several at radio shack yesterday. Is there any particular brand that is better than others? One thing I noticed, is most took large batteries, like C's and D's. There was one that took 3 'AA' s.

Cool links thanks.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I saw several at radio shack yesterday. Is there any particular brand that is better than others? One thing I noticed, is most took large batteries, like C's and D's. There was one that took 3 'AA' s.
> 
> Cool links thanks.


If you look at the link mentioned above, there is a section on "Radio Reviews". These have always been good over the years and I would highly recommend using their guide. I bought a Kenwood R-5000 off of Ebay a few years ago. I really like it.

SC


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I saw several at radio shack yesterday. Is there any particular brand that is better than others? One thing I noticed, is most took large batteries, like C's and D's. There was one that took 3 'AA' s.
> 
> Cool links thanks.


I have the Tecsun PL-390. It takes 3 AA batteries. I try to have all my emergency radios, flashlights, FRS radios, and Ham radio (HT's) take and use AA batteries. I have both Alkaline and Rechargeable NiMH AA's.

I bought the Tecsun on Amazon.com Do a search on the net and read up on SW radios before you purchase one.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

It all has to do with the wavelength of the signal being transmitted. Depending on wavelength some signals will bounce off (really are refracted like looking through water) the ionosphere where others will go straight through into outer space. Other wavelengths are just absorbed by the ionosphere. Additionally, things like sunspots, the aurora, meteors, sunset and sunrise change the ionosphere and change the way radio signals are transmitted/refracted.

A shortwave radio differs from a Ham radio receiver in that in most cases the shortwave receiver won't pick up Ham radio transmissions since the Ham radios using voice commonly transmit in something called single Sideband (SSB) which removes part of the radio signal to maximize the power into a smaller signal. A normal AM radio signal consists of a carrier wave and two sidebands. Ham radios remove the carrier and one of the sidebands (either upper or lower sideband). In certain frequencies we remove the lower and on others we remove the upper. 

SOOO - if you buy a shortwave radio and want it to be able to pick up Ham radio transmissions in an emergency situation you need to purchase a shortwave radio that picks up Single sideband (SSB). Because of the internet and it's ability to retransmit radio stations (streaming), more and more countries are stopping their shortwave transmissions. BBC and Radio Canada are two of the more recent countries to stop, although China and Radio Havana transmit with great power. I have a WIFI radio and commonly listen to both BBC and 3AW (Australia) each night. A WIFI radio can pick up streams from all kinds of countries at any time of the day. Remember though, that if something affects the internet, WIFI radio is toast.


And for frequencies about 50-55 megahertz most of the volume of transmissions are in FM. Your shortwave radio which picks up AM won't pick up these signals either, and yes Hams transmit on these frequencies in AM SSB too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Here is a super buy on a Ham radio receiver (no transmitter = no license required):

KENWOOD R-2000 IN EXCELLENT PLAYING SHOW CONDITION ALMOST MINT ORIGINAL MANUAL | eBay

I might buy it myself, to listen to beside my bed at night.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Here is a super buy on a Ham radio receiver (no transmitter = no license required):
> 
> KENWOOD R-2000 IN EXCELLENT PLAYING SHOW CONDITION ALMOST MINT ORIGINAL MANUAL | eBay
> 
> I might buy it myself, to listen to beside my bed at night.


That is a GREAT buy!

SC


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a receiver should have the ability to do SSB and accept a external antenna


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

My CCrane am/fm/shortwave radio DOES NOT have the ability to receive SSB. Sometimes it will pick up a SSB transmission, but it sounds really funny, sort of Donald Duck sounding, and you really can't hear much of anything but gibberish. If it were not for the Dual core ferrite antenna for AM, I would get rid of it. It is useless on Shortwave.

A good resource for those who want to listen to shortwave is a magazine called Monitoring Times. A good newstand has copies monthly. It gives the frequencies of common radio broadcasts on Shortwave and talks about Radio in general. Good articles on scanners as well as Ham Radio.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

If the grid goes down you will lose TV, local radio, the internet, and maybe cell phone. If you want to know what's going on you need a radio that will recieve a signal from far away. That's shortwave. A shortwave radio will get a signal from around the world. 

Single sideband is something the ham radio operators use. If you can get this I don't know what you get other than 2 guys talking.

A external antenna will vastly improve your reception. Get a simple long wire antenna. This is just a long piece of wire attached to the radio's external antenna jack. If your radio doesn't have an external antenna jack, just put an alligator clip on the end of the wire and clip it to the rod antenna.

The bigger the batteries, the longer they will last. Check out the radios that have alternative methods of powering them. Some are solar, some have a built in generator, some will charge the batteries if you put in rechargeable ones.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Well Nimrod, a good Ham Radio receiver that will receive SSB will also receive full AM (not AM in the traditional sense of the AM Radio band, rather full shortwave signals which are AM - also known amplitude modulation) and maybe depending on the Receiver FM (frequency modulation) broadcasts gives the listener the ability to hear what others are saying UN-Censored by the Guberment. To many who are preppers, getting the information from "eyes and ears they may trust" is sort of the point in having a radio that receives shortwave transmissions in the first place. If you want to hear only the garbage the Guberment wants you to hear then just listen to plain old AM or FM.

Note for non-hams: there are two common ways of addition information to a radio carrier wave. One is by varying the amplitude hence AM, and the other is by varying the frequency hence FM.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

YFR,

The OP asked about shortwave radios. I tried to address that point and keep it simple. The thread was getting way too technical. 

Yes, the reason a prepper wants a shortwave radio is to keep in touch with the outside world and recieve a different viewpoint than the US media. You do have to take the info broadcast via shortwave with a grain of salt because most shortwave stations are funded and run by governments.

I am not sure what your point is about FM. The only broadcasts on FM I know about are commericial radio stations and FM is strictly line of sight so it has a very limited range of about 100 miles max. It doesn't do a prepper much good if the grid goes down unless the station has a backup generator. Fm stations are not censored by the government but they are very liberal and spin the news to a liberal viewpoint so they put out what the gooberment wants anyway. 

Shortwave broadcasts on seperate frequencies from ham frequencies but there are many places where the frequencies are adjacent to each other. A good radio, either ham or shortwave, will get both but for good reception you need an antenna that is optomised to recieve the frequency you are trying to tune. 

As far as I know, single side band is only used by people talking to each other. This is of limited use to a prepper unles they are talking about a topic the prepper wants to know about.

I have a Grundig Satelite 700 which is arguably the best portable shortwave reciever ever made. It does recieve commericial AM and FM and shortwave and ham broadcasts. It does have SSB. It does a wonderful job of recieving shortwave broadcasts from all over the world. It does not recieve ham broadcasts very well because the antenna is tuned to the shortwave frequencies. It's a 144 foot long outdoor, center fed, multiband, dipole antenna. http://www.hamuniverse.com/shortwaveantenna.html If I put up an antenna tuned to the ham frequencies I am sure it would recieve them well too.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Nimrod - there are two definitions of your Moniker and you may be encroaching on the one that doesn't mean " Valiant Warrior".

Am and Fm and SSB are three forms of putting information onto a carrier wave - or simplistically put three ways of transmitting. In AM you change the amplitude of the radio wave, in Fm you change the frequency and in SSB you take and remove one of the sidebands and the carrier wave. Nothing more and nothing less.

The frequencies in the "AM broadcast band" are amplitude modulated. the frequencies in the "FM broadcast band" are frequency modulated, and there is no SSB broadcast band. In the other frequencies between about 1.8 megahertz to 1296 megahertz you find all kinds of things such as television, radars, marine band radios, FRS radios, model airplane radios, Ham Radios, etc, but all of them utilize one of the three means of adding information to a radio wave (AM, FM, SSB). There are certain bands in this broad "shortwave - High Frequency (HF), Very High Frequency (VHF), Ultra High Frequency (UHF) spectrum" that are set aside for general Amateur Radio Usage. These bands are small sections carved out for Ham Radio operators ranging in the spectrum from 1.8 mhz to 1296 mhz. In some of these bands AM and SSB work just fine, where FM isn't used because it eats up too much bandwidth (the signal is too wide). FM isn't used also because the nature of the wave doesn't lend itself to refraction by the ionosphere. In some wavelengths notably UHF and VHF the Ham bands are wide and FM is used for "line of sight" short range communications. I can and many do however, use both AM and SSB at those wavelengths.

Why in an emergency would I want to listen to a couple of Hams talking - maybe because they can operate with portable power, or from batteries and still be able to communicate and that may be the only communication going on. Second, since it is not under Uncle's control (generally), the "truth" may be being told or at least an "alternative truth" to what Uncle wants you to hear.

On my Ham Radio receiver I can listen into anything you can listen into on any radio you buy in the store - AM/FM/SSB. I can get the ballgame, music and soooooo much more.

"I have a Grundig Satelite 700 which is arguably the best portable ((COMMERCIAL)) shortwave reciever ever made. It is DEAF compared to my Elecraft K3 or for that matter the Kenwood R-2000 I pointed out earlier.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

For the OP - here are some links that will help explain what shortwave broadcasting is and what shortwave radio receivers are used for.

RadioShack Guide to Shortwave Radio

Understanding and Using Shortwave Radio

Selecting a Shortwave Radio what to look for in selecting a shortwave radio

what I found in doing a giggle search on the subject including youtube videos..

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?q=what+to+look+for+in+a+shortwave+receiver&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a]what to look for in a shortwave receiver - Google Search[/ame]


Here are a few of my portable shortwave receivers, that I have accumilated from 35+ years of ham radio. Not shown are my larger military surplus receivers and ham radios transceivers.













In the photo are 3 or my 5 Radioshack/ Realistic DX-390 and in the center is a Radioshack DX-392 (not shown is one that is in a sealed container, and the other missing one is at my dad's in Michigan). 
The DX-392 is the same radio as the DX-390 with a cassette player/ 
recorder included. 

They are manufactured by and are the same model as a Grundig ATS-818. They can accept an external antenna, have digital tuning and 45 memories, and will allow a search, one button input of the shortwave bands, or direct keypad entry of a frequency. 

They are priced on Ebay starting around $30.00 up to $100.00 dollars or more, as seen from the current listings there. When they are plugged into my ham radio antenna system using a patch cord, they preform or have comparable sensitivity (how weak a signal can they hear) and selectivity (how close adjacent stations can be tuned off) as compared to many of my more expensive radios.

On the top of the DX-390 radio to the far right, is an el-cheapo JWIN digital tuned short wave radio. The sensitivity and selectivity on that small radio really is not desirable. But it will receive some of the stronger shortwave broadcasts. I had bought that radio off of Ebay for the winning bid of $0.99 and $9.00 shipping. I'll hand that radio to a neighbor, if they ever need one in the future.

dx-390 | eBay

ats-818 | eBay

I hope that answers some of the OP's questions about shortwave broadcasting and radios...


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I have the CCRadio-sw radio from CCrane.com and except for it's ability due to it's twin core ferrite antenna to receive my local San Antonio AM station that doesn't stream on WIFI, I would trash it.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The information posted here is very interesting and goes to show how ignoramous I am when it comes to this stuff, ugg. Radio Shack has a Grundig Aviator G6 for sale at half price, $49.99, marked down from 99.99. It does say SSB on the box. They only have one. I guess that would be a good one to start with?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Probably could do worse. CCradio-sw comes to mind.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

YFR,

The purpose of this forum is to have homesteaders and preppers helping each other out. Your posts on this subject don't help the OP. They asked why they would want a shortwave radio. You responded by spewing forth all the information you had, or thought you had, on radios in general and ham radios in particular. They may get into shortwave and ham radio down the road but right now most of what you said went over their heads. Their last post is a good indicator of their level of knowledge on the subject. They asked if a $50shortwave radio that fits in a shirt pocket would be a good one to get.

When I tried to keep it simple, you came real close to instituting a personal attack on me. Again, not why we are here.

I listed my portable shortwave to let you know that I do know something about the subject. You responded by belitteling what many list as the best portable ever built and compare it to a $2000 ham base station. Of course it's not as good but I use it in the boonies where there is no TV and radio is hard to get and it needs to be portable. Do you need to feel you have superior equipment? OK, your's has superior reception but they are designed for different purposes so it's apples and oranges.


Lonelyfarmgirl,

I looked up reviews on the radio you listed and it shows that Radio Shack had it closeout back in 2010. The one they have in stock is probably a return or a demo. I would look at it very closely before I bought it. My suggestion would be to investigate a shortwave radio with solar and/or a hand cranked generator to recharge the batteries. I checked on this a few months ago and they started at about $80. I would want to have one in my hands to check on the quality before I bought it. Radiofish has some good links if you want to learn more about the subject.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I will read through radiofish's links. I took it out of the box and looked at it. I looks like it was never opened. It was ultra tiny.

The review said it can recharge its own batteries although I don't know how. Nothing on the box about that, and the review also said its the only one that small that gets SSB, although it also said the SSB reception was acceptable but not superior because of lack of ability to fine tune.

On a side note, I appreciate all the information given here, even if it was over my head. Gives me something to investigate. Please, continue to argue amongst yourselves. I find it interesting.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Nimrod - no I didn't belittle anyone on the list and if a little theory causes a problem, then buying a radio and getting virtually nothing out of it will cause more. I started in Ham Radio less than a year ago by wanting to listen in on Shortwave - the same as lonelyfarmgirl. I found out there was little to hear except for religious broadcasts and Radio Havana. I had hoped to be able to listen to Hams - not without SSB I found out the hard way.

As for a $2000 base station - yes mine costs that much, but I listed a receiver on Ebay that will listen to everything including SSB for not much more than the price of a regular radio. Once lonelyfarmgirl listens to her radio for a while, there is a 80% chance she gets tired of it and then either "stops listening" or upgrades to a real radio - maybe she becomes a HAM which would be the best thing to happen. 

Lonelyfarmgirl - each June on the 4th weekend of the month there is something called the ARRL Field Day. It's a time where your local Ham radio Club puts on a function where you can go and transmit on a Ham radio without a license. You might be interested. An interesting aside - the guy who wrote the LDS Preparedness Manual says in the communications section "since there is no code requirement for a Ham License there is no reason that all serious Preppers should not get their Ham Radio License".

here is a list of Amateur Radio Clubs in Eastern Wisconsin:


Milwaukee Radio Amateurs' Club - The MRAC is one of the oldest amateur radio clubs in the world, having been incorporated in 1917 and affiliated with ARRL

Greater Milwaukee DX Association - The mission of this club is to promote DXing

K9EAM - Green Bay Mike & Key Club Wisconsin USA

K9RK Lakeshore Repeater Association - Operates the VHF 2 Meter KR9RK repeater on 147.270 MHz

KC9KQ Hidden Valleys Amateur Radio Club - The Hidden Valleys Amateur Radio Club is a small friendly club located in the hills and valleys of Southwestern Wisconsin.
[
N9GTC Gateway Technical College - Gateway Technical College Amateur Radio Club

N9XH Polk County Ham Radio Club - Polk County Amateur Radio Association,Amateur Radio Operators Serving Northwest Wisconsin

NWS Location Maps Priority listing - The Milwaukee Repeater Club is the oldest continuously operating repeater in Milwaukee

Rock River Radio Club

W9CVA Chippewa valley radio club
[
W9DK ManCoRad - Manitowoc County Radio Club
[
W9DK Manitowoc County Radio Club - Manitowoc County Radio Club Manitowoc, Wisconsin

W9EBV Fond du Lac Amateur Radio Club

W9ELK Lakes Area Amateur Radio Club - Lakes area ham radio club Elkhorn, Wisconsin USA

W9PVR Pine Valley Repeater ARC - Pine Valley Repeater Amateur Radio Club Richland County ARES/RACES Serving Richland County with Sky warn Storm spotters and communications were needed. Working with Emergency Management and other emergency services.

W9UDU The Racine Megacycle Club - The megacycle club is an organization of radio amateurs in south-eastern wisconsin.

W9ZL Fox Cities Amateur Radio Club, Inc. - Articles, information about the fox cities amateur radio club in appleton, wi.

WA9TXE The SMARC - The South Milwaukee Amateur Radio Club is an ARRL general-purpose affiliated club with Hams from all interest groups

Watertown Amateur Radio Club, UA - the Watertown Amateur Radio Club located in Watertown, Wisconsin.

West Allis Radio Amateur Club, Inc - General interest club with a slant toward contesting. Sponsor of the Wisconsin QSO Party

WR9ARC Riverland Amateur Radio Club - Repeaters: 146.970 444.475 La Crosse, Wisconsin
[
Yellow Thunder A.R.C - Serving amateurs in Wisconsin since 1969


As for the need for superior equipment and a different need - yes and no. But then again, I did list an auction for some pretty good equipment that will do pretty much everything your radio will do with the added possibility of growing into a future hobby. To me it's about the same as storing only a weeks worth of food.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

guys - I've been in Ham Radio a lot longer than any of you posting on this thread, and sometimes being simpler and answering the direct question is what is needed. Not a course on total ham radio. 

Nimrod - thank you for answering the direct question.
Yucca - I know you're enthusiastic about being a new ham, but don't become one that attempts to lord it over others with your NEWly acquired information - all that does is turn anyone off that might later be interested in Ham Radio. 

lonelyfarmgrl - I hope you could get enough out of this to answer your question and not too much overload.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yucca did not turn me off. I WANT to hear what he and anyone else who does this has to say, new or not. I'm smarter than people give me credit for. If there is any information in this thread that bamboozles me beyond what I deem acceptable, I will ask for further information. I don't need people to 'tone it down' because I am new to the information. The whole point of asking something so simple to begin with is to get different peoples experiences and points of view.

Thanks for the club info, several of those are close to me and to where we are moving. Maybe I will look into them.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

go girl!!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Just for fun since your website says you raise cows and pigs, the following vanity call signs are available (according to the N4MC call search) from the FCC if you were to get your license:

N9PIG, W9PIG, W8COW, K5COW, N4COW, and K3COW. All of the MOO calls are gone. My call is N5BAA.

N9PIG, and W9PIG are the most appropriate since you actually live in 9 call area. Anymore, matching call areas are not mandatory though - a vanity call can be from any US call area.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

My usual suggestion is a Radio Shack DX440 or the equivalent Sangean for a "the price is right" radio for the features and performance. 

Both are out of production but can be had for far less than the original $200+ price twenty years ago. Both are frequently on eBay. Check the review for the details. Don't let all the buttons and knobs throw you. It's very easy to use.

Sangean ATS-803A/Radio Shack DX-440 Review - RadioIntel.com

The only precaution is to make sure the battery compartment is free of corrosion.


----------

